# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Mikrosoft Vista-Win7 program upgrade

## benseven11

Mikrosofti ka krijuar nje program(jo program kompjuteri) me te cilen ben te njohur qe gjithe perdorusit qe blejne kompjuter te ri me Vista te instaluar mund te bejne falas upgrade Windows 7-en.
Ne kete program kane rene dakord pothuaj gjithe kompanite prodhuse te kompjuterave,qe lejojne perdorusit te kalojne ne windows 7 falas,per kompjuterat e rinj qe do blehen dhe kane te instaluar Vista.http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.a...tno=609&pgno=0

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Sot microsoft leshon windows 7 release candidate 1 qe per microsoft partners do jete I vlefshem per shkarkim per publikun me duket se do dale javes tjeter.

Ardi

----------

